# Small carpenter square that is actually square!



## Desert_Woodworker

finding an exact measuring tool for an angle like you said… thx


----------



## RCCinNC

Nice. Those triangle squares from the Big Box stores, 6" and 12" are great for framing…and that's about it. I never use them in the shop unless I'm just rough cutting…And forget machine alignment! Even if they were accurate, they got so abused in the field, it wouldn't last long. I have some older Starret sliding squares that work well for me…but they're from back in the day when quality meant something….and they don't really have the edge support a good triangle square can give you. Looking into the DMF 6" version for myself. Thanks for the tip!

Nothing like a dedicated precision square you can trust! Makes life so much easier. ; )


----------



## SMP

Yeah exactly, my cheap speed square I use for construction/remodel stuff works great. My tract home has walls that are mainly within 2 or 3 degrees of square. But if I used it for making a dovetailed box it would be a rhombus. I am also considering getting the larger contractor square even though its total overkill for framing lol. Then again I have some roofing/solar to do so may be good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

When it comes to a true square… according to my kids, I should hire myself out.

Looks like a neat and useful item… especially if you don't forget its other uses…

Though I live in Aussieland and probably would not be available, it's great to see something not starting with a *"Ch"*,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If you have a CNC- here is was I use…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You are speaking my language. It can be frustrating finding quality tools that actually work correctly.
> We have been in the Roofing Fort Smith business for a while and love checking out this website. So much great information. thank you for sharing your nice discovery. It all helps. You can check us out at https://www.roofersinfortsmith.com if you would like.
> 
> - JamesRoofer


What is your currency rate exchange in Australian Pesos?


----------



## jonah

> Nice. Those triangle squares from the Big Box stores, 6" and 12" are great for framing…and that's about it. I never use them in the shop unless I'm just rough cutting…And forget machine alignment! Even if they were accurate, they got so abused in the field, it wouldn't last long. I have some older Starret sliding squares that work well for me…but they're from back in the day when quality meant something….and they don't really have the edge support a good triangle square can give you. Looking into the DMF 6" version for myself. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Nothing like a dedicated precision square you can trust! Makes life so much easier. ; )
> 
> - RCCinNC


Not in my experience. I have three plastic speed squares, two from HD and one from Harbor Freight. All three are dead nuts square.

Same with the $15 framing square that I think I got at Lowes, but I can't remember exactly where it came from.

Same with my PEC cosmetic blemish 6" and 4" combination/double squares I got from ebay.

In fact, the only layout tool I have that *isn't *square is a combination square that got dropped 20 feet from a ladder onto concrete.

There is no point in spending lots of money on layout tools when the $3 speed square at the big box is square as can be.


----------



## Dusty56

I guess I missed the part where you mentioned the price of it.


----------

